# Lost cockatiel



## MindyWillis (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello, Jim is a 12 year old tiel. He was lost on the 3rd June 2010 from Coventry. He is grey and white with a yellow face and orange cheeks. His partner is heartbroken! Reward on return. We miss him desperately and want him home. PLEASE contact me with any info or possible sightings on 02476695332 Thank you!


----------



## MindyWillis (Jun 10, 2010)

In my search for my cockatiel i was told of a tiel flying around a farm in North Warwickshire. I took my other tiel to get him but it wasn't my Jim. This tiel was very similar, grey and white with a yellow face and orange cheeks. He looked quite young and very healthy. He took little interest in me or my tiel and seemed very happy in his new enviroment. If anyone needs more information please do not hesitate to contact me.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Have you tried all the budgie sites and lost pet sites.

Hope you find him soon


----------



## MindyWillis (Jun 10, 2010)

GOOD NEWS GOOD NEWS!!!!! Jim is home safe & sound. He had flew 4/5 miles away and managed to find a farm with an aviary full of tiels & they put him in. Luckily the lady saw an advert i had put in the local newsagents window. We still cannot believe he is home after 18 days of worry. It is just fantastic and we feel truly blessed. So to everyone who has lost a pet, don't give up!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

That's wonderful news, so glad you have got him back.


----------

